# Uber accused drivers for low pay



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/...advertised-earnings-due-to-their-own-choices/


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah, all those drivers taking time off to sleep and eat. That's why they can't hit those numbers.

How bad is it when you're so full of crap that freaking BREITBART's calling you out? This is like a cock fight between the Nazis and the Fascists.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Maquis said:


> Yeah, all those drivers taking time off to sleep and eat. That's why they can't hit those numbers.
> 
> How bad is it when you're so full of crap that freaking BREITBART's calling you out? This is like a cock fight between the Nazis and the Fascists.


The next step down wohld cnn. Cant get much worse than huffington post or newsweek. Them silly luberal ragpieces are "hillaryius"


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

At least they verify their facts.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Breitbart did not make this story. They simply reported it as a correspondence from Uber to the Federal Trade Commission. Let's see if Uber disputes it.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Maquis said:


> At least they verify their facts.


Funniest post of the year!


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Dispute it? It's their freaking business plan.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Maquis said:


> Dispute it? It's their freaking business plan.


Their business plan is left-wing narrative pushing. Go Google CNN retractions.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Bretbart is a fascist propaganda outlet pandering to a bunch of double digit IQs


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Maquis said:


> Bretbart is a fascist propaganda outlet pandering to a bunch of double digit IQs


2017 has taught me a lot of things. People labeling others as fascists generally have no idea what fascism is.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> 2017 has taught me a lot of things. People labeling others as fascists generally have no idea what fascism is.


Yup...

However you CAN call someone stupid, that's just calling someone out on being stupid...

stu·pid
ˈsto͞opəd/
_adjective_
adjective: *stupid*; comparative adjective: *stupider*; superlative adjective: *stupidest*

*1*.
having or showing a great lack of intelligence or common sense.
"I was stupid enough to think she was perfect"
synonyms: unintelligent, ignorant, dense, foolish, dull-witted, slow, simpleminded, vacuous, vapid, idiotic, imbecilic, imbecile, obtuse, doltish; More

antonyms: intelligent, sensible


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Uber is a POS company. Someone needs to advertise how cheap they pay drivers. Maybe that way, even the riders will boycott them. Just like the dumbass that is advertising to impeach trump.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Notice you're NOT denying they are Fascists, simply trying to insult me, distract everyone from real point, which is, if course, that they are Fascists.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maquis said:


> Notice you're NOT denying they are Fascists, simply trying to insult me, distract everyone from real point, which is, if course, that they are Fascists.


The real point is
*Uber accused drivers for low pay*


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Maquis said:


> Yeah, all those drivers taking time off to sleep and eat. That's why they can't hit those numbers.
> 
> How bad is it when you're so full of crap that freaking BREITBART's calling you out? This is like a cock fight between the Nazis and the Fascists.


Nazis ARE fascists. 
Progressive democrats are socialists.

Hitler was fascist
Stalin was socialist.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

But is the Pope Catholic? Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Nazis ARE fascists
> Progressive democrats are socialists


So I guess what you are saying, therefore, is that Republicans are fascists

A rare moment of truth from a member of a party built on hypocrisy and deception.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hihosilver said:


> So I guess what you are saying, therefore, is that Republicans are fascists
> 
> A rare moment of truth from a member of a party built on hypocrisy and deception.


Like most of my fellow Republicans, I have a healthy distrust of government; whereas my fellow Americans who are Democrats believe that government is the source of all that is good.

Yes, it is a matter of extremes.

An "extreme" Republican would be fascist. None have stepped forward. The leader of the American Nazi Party (Rocky Suhayda) would qualify, but the Republican Party has not offered an extremist as a presidential candidate since Herbert Hoover. (Some might argue Richard Nixon).
The Democrats, however, can't make the same claim.
An ''extreme'' Democrat would be socialist. Obama, Hillary. The Democrat Party has a proud Socialist on their roles. Bernie is a loveable Bolshevik. I never thought I would live to see the day when someone would get on TV and announce with pride that "I am a communist and I'd like to be POTUS".

But, is the pendulum swinging in the USA? Yes, it is. For twenty years or more, we've been moving towards the left. "The People" changed that this year, and we took a step to the right.

Extremes are the danger. I wouldn't want to live in a world ruled by either Hitler or Stalin. If John Kennedy were alive today he would be a Republican. "Ask not what your country can do for you; but rather what you can do for your country" is not something that a modern Democrat would say. The leadership of the Democrat Party would say, "Demand more government assistance, you deserve a better standard of living. Take from those who have and give to those who have too little."


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Not to get into politics but trump while he may not be the ideal candidate for all you liberals out there hes much better than hillary was 

I still cant get over how leftist dems are perfectly ok with her stealing the nomination from sanders... now that this russia probe is exposing facts about how the fbi wrote up an exoneration before even talking to her...

I hope she gets indicted i hope the 2 tier justice system gets exposed... but liberals will cry foul about something get off your ass go to work and pay your taxes then you womt need government handouts this is the land of opportunity good things come to those who work for them even if they have to slave for it


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Not to get into politics but trump while he may not be the ideal candidate for all you liberals out there hes much better than hillary was


Yeah, Vladimir Putin thought the exact same thing. Republicans nominate and elect a traitor who conspires with Russia to subvert Americsn democracy.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Listen i dont wanna get into yea hes abrasive but hes not afraid to throw people under the bus for not doing their job.... 

We had a communist for 8yrs lets give him a fair shot if people are that unhappy they will speak their minds in 2020....

"The mighty oak was once just a little nut that its ground" 

Give the guy a fair shake i didnt vote for obama but i held my tongue...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Guys, if you keep talking politics, a mod is gonna lock this thread. Just let it go.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup...
> 
> However you CAN call someone stupid, that's just calling someone out on being stupid...
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> 2017 has taught me a lot of things. People labeling others as fascists generally have no idea what fascism is.


Seems to be what most repulitards do. They equate socialism with fascism, when they'e not even the same category.



UberBastid said:


> Like most of my fellow Republicans, I have a healthy distrust of government; whereas my fellow Americans who are Democrats believe that government is the source of all that is good.
> 
> Yes, it is a matter of extremes.
> 
> ...


Haha if you think ibama and hillary are far left socialists you are dumber than trump himself. The democrats in the US are a smidge left of center. If it wasn' for Bernie, they would be even closer to center.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> They equate socialism with fascism, when they'e not even the same category.


Man alive the schools suck these days. Fascism and Communism, two variants of statism, are the result and natural progression from Socialism as they are both derived from collectivist principles.

It's not rich vs poor, it's the individual vs totalitarian government. ie capitalism vs socialism. Do all socialist governments become fascist or communist? No, but when they do, it doesn't end well.



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> repulitards


Careful there, your slip is showing.



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> The democrats in the US are a smidge left of center.


Go listen to a JFK budget speech, and tell me which party he would belong to today. The Democrats today are way far left.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_*''They equate socialism with fascism, when they'e not even the same category.''*_
Not sure what you mean by 'category' but they are extremes of the same ... fascism was Hitler, socialism was Stalin. They hated each other. Both were communists.

_*"Go listen to a JFK budget speech, and tell me which party he would belong to today."*_
Don't even have to do that. One of John's most famous quotes was "Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country." Can you see a modern day Democrat saying that? Pelosi, Warren, Obama, Feinstein? Nope, they sell their constituents on how much they're going to give them ... lots of that 'free Obama money".


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'category' but they are extremes of the same ... fascism was Hitler, socialism was Stalin. They hated each other. Both were communists.


Not quite... Hitler = Fascist, Stalin = Communist. Both were socialists.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> 2017 has taught me a lot of things. People labeling others as fascists generally have no idea what fascism is.


How about ring wingers quit red baiting liberals and calling them marxists, commies, pinkos, and we will stop calling them ( or you) fascists? Deal?



NorCalPhil said:


> Not quite... Hitler = Fascist, Stalin = Communist. Both were socialists.


Germany was never a socialist society under Hitler. The Nazis just called themselves that. in actual fact they were right wing extremism, which is fascism. Socialism and fascism, by definition, are contradictions in terms. Fascism is dictatorial rule that doesn't own all the means of production, where socialism does, that's the primary difference.



Wrb06wrx said:


> Listen i dont wanna get into yea hes abrasive but hes not afraid to throw people under the bus for not doing their job....
> 
> We had a communist for 8yrs lets give him a fair shot if people are that unhappy they will speak their minds in 2020....
> 
> ...


On this forum we have (apparently) a right wing guy b itching about being called a fascist or b itching about the sloppiness of how the term is used, and here you are calling a democrat a communist.

You people really need to get your s h i t together on these terms.

The problem with Trump is Trump, and we don't need more than we've seen thus far, i.e, we have given him a chance, and the verdict is in: people just can't stand him as a person, he's way below what we expect of a president, the vulgarity, the blatant lies, the scandals, the mind boggling ignorance and arrogance and lack of curiosity of the job of the presidency, the bragging, the hucksterism, the needless nattering and nitpicking with non-essential persons in the body politic, the egregious tweeting, the blatant monetization of the presidency, the blatant violation of the constitution and the hypocrisy of claiming to be the "law and order president", the extremely dangerous nuclear saber rattling with foreign leaders, the overall dimunition of the office, the racism, misogyny, etc. and I could write you a 30,000 word essay on why Trump is the worst president in history because I've only scratched the surface here.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> How about ring wingers quit red baiting liberals and calling them marxists, commies, pinkos, and we will stop calling them ( or you) fascists? Deal?


I don't use those terms. Can't/won'te speak for others. But at least you did admit to using Fascist where it doesn't fit simply to be combative 



Oscar Levant said:


> Germany was never a socialist society under Hitler. The Nazis just called themselves that. in actual fact they were right wing extremism, which is fascism.


I love history revisionists. National Socialist German Workers' Party - NAZI. Right wing extremism is not fascism (see your admittal in the first quote). Small limited government functioning as a protector of natural rights (which apparently is sooo extreme) is not the same as top down dictatorial control where the people are subjects of the state.



Oscar Levant said:


> The problem with Trump is Trump, and we don't need more than we've seen thus far, i.e, we have given him a chance, and the verdict is in: people just can't stand him as a person, he's way below what we expect of a president, the vulgarity, the blatant lies, the scandals, the mind boggling ignorance and arrogance and lack of curiosity of the job of the presidency, the bragging, the hucksterism, the needless nattering and nitpicking with non-essential persons in the body politic, the egregious tweeting, the blatant monetization of the presidency, the blatant violation of the constitution and the hypocrisy of claiming to be the "law and order president", the extremely dangerous nuclear saber rattling with foreign leaders, the overall dimunition of the office, the racism, misogyny, etc. and I could write you a 30,000 word essay on why Trump is the worst president in history because I've only scratched the surface here.


If only you could charge Trump rent for taking up such a large space in your head! The cult of personality is strong in american politics (thanks television!). It is how Obama got elected, and why Trump did as well. Don't care for either of these guys personally, but when they elicit responses like this (unhinged), it's obvious why they win.

After year 1 of Trump, I'm amazed at how much he got accomplished despite his Twitter account, the two establishment parties and the media. B-


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> I don't use those terms. Can't/won'te speak for others. But at least you did admit to using Fascist where it doesn't fit simply to be combative


I was speaking in the collective "we" and the third person (right wingers) , that's not the same thing my accusing you of using the term, nor is it the same thing saying I, personally, call anyone a fascist , which I don't, nor will you find any post or comment by me on this forum where I do. I was making an observation about how some right wingers love to call liberals commies, pinkos, but get offended when they are called fascists, in other words, there's some hypocrisy going on here, it wasn't about you or me. Therefore, please refrain from putting words into people's mouths they didn't actually say, i.e, query for clarification first, where words might be ambiguous.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a young man, lived in Michigan. Needed surgery. I worked in health care at the time and I knew who the good guys were.
One, in particular was an outstanding doctor. I saw him do things that were WAY above his duty to his patient. I saw him sleep all night in a chair next to a sick baby that he was really worried about. 
He was also one of the crankiest, sharp tonged bastids I ever met. 
When I told one of the nurses that he was going to do my surgery, she said, "Ugh, he is such a mean jackass." I thought about it and said, "Ya know, when I'm asleep on that OR table, with my guts all opened up, I won't care about his attitude. I only care about his skills." Surgery went just fine, and I bet he growled at the nurses in the OR the whole time. 

Kind of the way I feel about Trump.
Is he the guy I'd go out to have a couple of beers, shoot some pool, watch a foot ball game?
Hell no. Don't like him.
Is he the guy I'd want running my country? 
Hell yes. I think he's done more good in the last 12 months than has been done in the last 12 years.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> ...we will stop calling them ( or you) fascists? Deal?


So what part of "we" does not include you, and what part of "or you" isn't directed at me? Is there another You? maybe you meant Ewe? Did you mean "we" as exclusionary, such as We collectively (except me) - which is genius, as that seems to be how most people think of socialism - good for everyone, but I don't want to pay for it...



Oscar Levant said:


> Therefore, please refrain from putting words into people's mouths they didn't actually say, i.e, query for clarification first, where words might be ambiguous.


Or maybe you should pay closer attention to what you write so that your meaning is clear. That way the rest of the internet doesn't have to ask you for a translation.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

A study was done about 15 years ago into characteristics common to 5 fascists regimes. Its interesting to compare to what we have in the USA.

1. Powerful and continuing nationalism - patriotic slogans, flags everywhere
2. Disdain for the recognition of human rights - trade rights for perceived safety, torture approved, long incarcerations
3. ID enemies as a unifying cause - rally citizens to eliminate a perceived threat
4. Supremacy of the military - high funding and praise
5. Rampant sexism - male dominated, oppose abortion, gay rights
6. Controlled mass media - sympathetic media, censorship
7. Obsession with national security - generate fear
8. Religion and government intertwined - use the most common religion to manipulate the public
9. Corporate power is protected - corporations sponsor politician, politician protects corporations
10. Labor power is suppressed - unions banned or severely suppressed
11. Disdain for intellectuals and the arts - promote hostility to academia
12. Obsession with crime and punishment - police abuses tolerated, national police force
13. Rampant cronyism and corruption - appoint friends to government positions
14. Fraudulent elections - gerrymandering, smear campaigns

I am a far right winger, some say extreme. I disagree with every one of the 14 points. I believe a government that governs least governs best. I believe the individual is greater than the state. I believe in a strict interpretation of the constitution, including the 10th amendment and the commerce clause. I believe government should be a referee in business not an active participant that can choose winners and losers. I believe in the non aggression principle, all transactions should be voluntary. I believe government doesn't have any authority to say who may live together in a domestic relationship. I believe all drugs should be legal. I believe I should be able to drink as much Pepsi as I choose. Live and let live. Personal responsibility. How can I, an extreme right winger, be described as fascist in any way?

On the other hand, most liberals support big government to support numerous regulations and the enforcement of those regulations. Enforcement will eventually come with a firearm. And we can only trust governments with firearms. Arresting, prosecuting, and imprisoning otherwise peaceful citizens for possession of anything is immoral. Don't get caught with a piece of metal that may be able to hold more than 10 rounds of ammo, you'll be labeled a potential terrorist.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bsliv said:


> A study was done about 15 years ago into characteristics common to 5 fascists regimes. Its interesting to compare to what we have in the USA.
> 
> 1. Powerful and continuing nationalism - patriotic slogans, flags everywhere
> 2. Disdain for the recognition of human rights - trade rights for perceived safety, torture approved, long incarcerations
> ...


Those are also the 14 points that matched the USA just before and during WW2.
So, we shudda let Hitler finish his world domination and eradicate the world of Jews because we didn't want to appear that way?
We should have surrendered to him.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Man alive the schools suck these days. Fascism and Communism, two variants of statism, are the result and natural progression from Socialism as they are both derived from collectivist principles.
> 
> It's not rich vs poor, it's the individual vs totalitarian government. ie capitalism vs socialism. Do all socialist governments become fascist or communist? No, but when they do, it doesn't end well.




Apparently the education sucked back then if you think fascism, socialism, and communism are the same. Lel

Yes they are variants of statism, but not socialism. I don'
Even know how you would even come to that conclusion. 
It'
Always been rich vs poor and and invidiyal vs collective. One doesn't mean the other doesn't exist.

Hitler was socialist in name only. If he was truly a socialist, why would he then kill gays, Jews, and socialists? Haha ridiculous line of thinking. And many nations put their nations name as opposite of their govt. For example, the Democratic republic of North Korea. Do you truly think north Korea is a democracy? It' a propaganda ploy, just like the Nazis did


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Those are also the 14 points that matched the USA just before and during WW2.
> So, we shudda let Hitler finish his world domination and eradicate the world of Jews because we didn't want to appear that way?
> We should have surrendered to him.


A lot of the federal government's actions during the depression through WWII were blatant attempts to avoid following the constitution or outright ignoring it. It was not a good period for liberty, similar to current times.

Japan attacked the USA in an act of war. Germany had been sinking our ships but we avoided war in Europe until Germany declared war on us in mid December, 1942. The world didn't know of their atrocities until near the end of the war. We helped finish what Germany had started. Russia broke their back, tho. Breaking international law and morality by using military aggression to invade a sovereign country deserves a response. War is a failure of one or both parties to use common sense. World opinion should be considered. Nationalism exists. Right now, the USA spends as much as the next seven countries on "defense", that's more than 1/3 the world's total. Surrender? No. Attack if not attacked? No.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> So what part of "we" does not include you, and what part of "or you" isn't directed at me? Is there another You? maybe you meant Ewe? Did you mean "we" as exclusionary, such as We collectively (except me) - which is genius, as that seems to be how most people think of socialism - good for everyone, but I don't want to pay for it...
> 
> Or maybe you should pay closer attention to what you write so that your meaning is clear. That way the rest of the internet doesn't have to ask you for a translation.


I clarified what I meant. No need to get snarky.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> I don't use those terms. Can't/won'te speak for others. But at least you did admit to using Fascist where it doesn't fit simply to be combative
> 
> I love history revisionists. National Socialist German Workers' Party - NAZI. Right wing extremism is not fascism (see your admittal in the first quote). Small limited government functioning as a protector of natural rights (which apparently is sooo extreme) is not the same as top down dictatorial control where the people are subjects of the state.
> 
> ...


Well, let's make some distinctions, okay --- right wing extremism is neoliberalism ( which has nothing to do with liberalism ) and I put the Freedom Caucus in this catagory ( used to be called "Tea Party" but they are an evolution of it ) and ultra right wing extremism is fascism, and has nothing to do with "conservatism", or republican principles, it's the ultimate result of pushing things as far to the right as the pendulum can swing (and has nothing to do with what conservatives want). Ever heard the term "right wing dictator" ? That's referring to a fascist dictator. A fascist dictator might adhere to some neoliberal ideas, but he's a dictator, he'll do whatever he wants. A fascist dictator usually will have obtained the backing of a handful of industrial oligarchs and the military (industrial complex), etc. Do this in the opposite direction, and you have communism/socialism where all the strategic industries are nationalized), which has nothing to do with liberalism or things democrats want. Look, I'm not making this stuff up, there are books on the subject. Another group, deserving a lot more commentary, is the neoconservative movement, many were disenchanted liberals moving towards the right, but that's a bit simplistic. Reagan was said both to be a neocon (having once been a dem and now a repub ) and a neolib (harboring the idea of the free market as the panacea of society's economic ills).

In point of fact, compared to other presidents, Trump has accomplished very little. I think he's the bottom of the totem pole on accomplishments. You might not like Obama, but at least he had class. Trump has no class whatsoever. He's a boorish oaf, wholly unfit for the office of the Presidency. I like Obama. Sure, he ticked me off when he went overboard to get bipartisan support and they still screwed him, but no one is perfect.

The ascription "cult of personality" is awarded to those who are member's of a particular party in name only, whose following is not based on their party's general principles, but based entirely on personality. That phenomenon is far more true with Trump than Obama.

Moreover, Trump has no principles, no core beliefs. Given his history of supporting democrats, saying things that dems would like ( universal health care, which he used to support, taxing the rich --- though he bailed on these items because he knows the GOP wouldn't have it) , he could have just as easily ran as a democrat. He chose the GOP because it was an easy calculation that a huckster like Trump could pull the wool over the RNC's eyes a lot easier than he could that of the DNC, which had superdelegates to contend with.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

bsliv said:


> A study was done about 15 years ago into characteristics common to 5 fascists regimes. Its interesting to compare to what we have in the USA.
> 
> 1. Powerful and continuing nationalism - patriotic slogans, flags everywhere
> 2. Disdain for the recognition of human rights - trade rights for perceived safety, torture approved, long incarcerations
> ...


Good description of your typical dictator, demagoguery and all.

You sound like a libertarian. I could debate you very easily, having been a libertarian, myself, more than 30 years ago. I've been on these subjects for a long long time, and have really given them a lot of thought. I could point errors of philosophy (imho) you seem to embrace, since I used to embrace them myself. Heck, in 1980, I voted not for Reagan, but for Ed Clark, the libertarian nominee, and his veep running mate was one of the Kock bros, as I recall.

You really set yourself up for an easy kill with a guy like me, when you toss around such thought terminating clichés as "libs want big government" and "the government that governs best governs least". Life is analog, with many shades of grey, not easily confined to cubbyholes and categories though it is human nature to attempt to.

But, this is Uberpeople, not politics. Save it for some other time, some other place. My politics are more on the progressive side of things, with libertarian elements. There are no perfect parties, that is certain.

But one thing is certain: If I believed half of what republicans say about democrats, half of what conservatives say about liberals, I would be one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_*And, now a Public Service Announcement.*_

Props to the mods for letting this get ALL offa the rails.
Or, are you all away on vacation in the Hawaiian Islands?


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Breitbart


LOL


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> The next step down wohld cnn. Cant get much worse than huffington post or newsweek. Them silly luberal ragpieces are "hillaryius"


You do know that Arianna Huffington is on the Uber board? Right.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Apparently the education sucked back then if you think fascism, socialism, and communism are the same. Lel
> 
> Yes they are variants of statism, but not socialism. I don'
> Even know how you would even come to that conclusion.
> ...


Too much stupid here, but in short, socialism is economics, statism is about power/rights and lack there of. If I thought Fascism, Socialism and Communism are the same I would call them 'same'. Hitler was socialist in name only... its economics my friend. Read a book. Killing jews was about hate, not economics. Nice Red Herring to end it all.



Oscar Levant said:


> Well, let's make some distinctions, okay --- right wing extremism is neoliberalism ( which has nothing to do with liberalism ) and I put the Freedom Caucus in this catagory ( used to be called "Tea Party" but they are an evolution of it ) and ultra right wing extremism is fascism, and has nothing to do with "conservatism", or republican principles, it's the ultimate result of pushing things as far to the right as the pendulum can swing (and has nothing to do with what conservatives want). Ever heard the term "right wing dictator" ? That's referring to a fascist dictator. A fascist dictator might adhere to some neoliberal ideas, but he's a dictator, he'll do whatever he wants. A fascist dictator usually will have obtained the backing of a handful of industrial oligarchs and the military (industrial complex), etc. Do this in the opposite direction, and you have communism/socialism where all the strategic industries are nationalized), which has nothing to do with liberalism or things democrats want. Look, I'm not making this stuff up, there are books on the subject. Another group, deserving a lot more commentary, is the neoconservative movement, many were disenchanted liberals moving towards the right, but that's a bit simplistic. Reagan was said both to be a neocon (having once been a dem and now a repub ) and a neolib (harboring the idea of the free market as the panacea of society's economic ills).
> 
> In point of fact, compared to other presidents, Trump has accomplished very little. I think he's the bottom of the totem pole on accomplishments. You might not like Obama, but at least he had class. Trump has no class whatsoever. He's a boorish oaf, wholly unfit for the office of the Presidency. I like Obama. Sure, he ticked me off when he went overboard to get bipartisan support and they still screwed him, but no one is perfect.
> 
> ...


Nice opinion piece. Made me laugh  Enjoy the kool-aid.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow.... just wow...


Jesus christ.... all i said was give him his 4 years before you start trippin......


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

pengduck said:


> You do know that Arianna Huffington is on the Uber board? Right.


Yes that explains alot. "We are for social justice and for poor people......to be poorer and well taken care of."


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Liberal pOS are the facists.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> Nice opinion piece. Made me laugh  Enjoy the kool-aid.


Nice non rebuttal.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Because i like driving across town for 4 bucks. Because i set the price. Ha


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, let's make some distinctions, okay --- right wing extremism is neoliberalism ( which has nothing to do with liberalism ) and I put the Freedom Caucus in this catagory ( used to be called "Tea Party" but they are an evolution of it ) and ultra right wing extremism is fascism, and has nothing to do with "conservatism", or republican principles, it's the ultimate result of pushing things as far to the right as the pendulum can swing (and has nothing to do with what conservatives want). Ever heard the term "right wing dictator" ? That's referring to a fascist dictator. A fascist dictator might adhere to some neoliberal ideas, but he's a dictator, he'll do whatever he wants. A fascist dictator usually will have obtained the backing of a handful of industrial oligarchs and the military (industrial complex), etc. Do this in the opposite direction, and you have communism/socialism where all the strategic industries are nationalized), which has nothing to do with liberalism or things democrats want. Look, I'm not making this stuff up, there are books on the subject. Another group, deserving a lot more commentary, is the neoconservative movement, many were disenchanted liberals moving towards the right, but that's a bit simplistic. Reagan was said both to be a neocon (having once been a dem and now a repub ) and a neolib (harboring the idea of the free market as the panacea of society's economic ills).
> 
> In point of fact, compared to other presidents, Trump has accomplished very little. I think he's the bottom of the totem pole on accomplishments. You might not like Obama, but at least he had class. Trump has no class whatsoever. He's a boorish oaf, wholly unfit for the office of the Presidency. I like Obama. Sure, he ticked me off when he went overboard to get bipartisan support and they still screwed him, but no one is perfect.
> 
> ...


I wish I could favorite this. Awesome explanation.


----------

